# packaging shirts in a bag?



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

i have been thinking for a while of how could i present my shirts to people in different ways. 
and the other day i had my psp in the car with a bag very similar to this one











(sorry i do not have my camera to take a actual picture)

but i thought i could roll a shirt and bit it in here. 

i got a new t shirt and rolled it and it fit. nicely. (the psp bag is quite long)

but now i have no idea where to get bags like this from or if i would even be able to print on them with a heat press (as thats all im using riight now) 


has anyone used bags like this before? 
know where to get them blank or anything like that? 

they must be pretty cheap as you can pick up the swim/gym size version for a decent price. so somthing this smal should be a decent price.


----------



## Cornellious (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats a pretty neat idea you got there. 
Im sure you could get bags like from somewhere that could be used with a heatpress, just a matter if finding someone, and with that, im sorry I cant help ya


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a place that might have something you could use. The link is Organza Bags - Organza Gift Bags - Drawstring Bags - Organza Favor Bags
Hope this helps


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Look up cotton drawstring pouches on Google and see what you can come up with there.


----------



## roryrosen (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno for a small company I can see this really helping you in any way.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Personally I think it's a very good idea of you can do it in a cost-effective way.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

once in a while I use a Shoe Bag

I get them from Sanmar -- the last time I got them, they were 79¢
 Shoe Bag. B035


Diane
;o)


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

thank you very much for the leads to chase up. im going to look into it this weekend. ( hate to say it but the 3 week break off work has had me working on this so much) makes me not want to go back to work! 

will keep you updated with anything i find.


----------

